# Special time with dad



## Royd Wood (Mar 25, 2012)

In past years we've had our ram seperated from the ewes well before lambing due to them being quite nasty at times. But our current ram Robbie has always been a real gentleman to the ladies so we risked leaving him with the mums. We then watched very carefully as we let mums and lambs out from the jugs. It turns out he loves his offspring and enjoys playtime sometimes as many as 5 lambs standing and jumping on him at one time but those pics were just too blured  

Here's a reasonable pic and whats that little guy wispering into his dads ear ????????


----------



## SuburbanFarmChic (Mar 25, 2012)

That is great!   We had a similar experience with our buck this year and it is SUCH a nice change.


----------



## Sable (Mar 25, 2012)

SO cute, great pic!


----------



## BrownSheep (Mar 25, 2012)

We've Done this too. Our rams a little snot to us but is a big softie with the babies. Last year he let two bottle babies try to nurse him up until the point they started head butting


----------



## SheepGirl (Mar 25, 2012)

That's great!

Our rams are just downright nasty to the lambs.


----------

